# Monitor Einstellungen



## JESuMAT (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habe auf meinem PC SUSE 9 installiert. Hat eigentlich alles super gefunzt, aber nach dem ersten Neustart kann man unter KDE kein richtiges Bild mehr sehen.
Das heißt nur Striche! 
Mein Monitor ist ne 19" Röhre von Liteon der steht leider nicht bei SUSE in der Datenbank.

HELP!
Was kann ich machen bin Linux Neuling habe vorher nur mal mit Knoppix rumgespielt.
Helft BITTE jemandem der Windof den Rücken kehren will !


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Oktober 2003)

Schau in dein Handbuch, die Werte 
VSync, HSync sind äussersts interressant.

Diese trägt mann in die /etc/X11/XFree86 ein (liest sich vorher da noch ein
da mann im schlimmsten Fall sein Monitor schrotten kann).

SuSE bringt aber noch das Konfigurationswerkzeug sax2 mit. Damit sollte es
einfacher gehen.


----------

